# tool id?



## justdave96 (Apr 14, 2013)

I found some tools in cleaning out my Grandfather's garage I could use some help identifying.
Three pieces look like bent file BLANKS with a chisel end. One looks like a triangle file blank, and the last looks like a dull double ended chisel.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I can picture how they would be used but I can't pit a name on them - sorry.

I suspect they were made by the craftsman for a particular need such as pattern making, likely from files or file blanks as this isn't uncommon being files generally have good quality steel.


----------



## justdave96 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!
It's sure baffled me, and unless I can find differently, I'm gonna run with it. It sounds reasonable to me....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

You aren't asking in order to sell them, are you?


----------



## justdave96 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, at some point we will do an estate sale. Just would like to be able to answer the inevitable questions.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What other tools are you going to auction off? 


Have you considered keeping his tools? What if your child or niece / nephew / grandchild is a woodworker - family tools have a lot of meaning. 

Just a thought. Any other unusual items?


----------



## justdave96 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, that is a possibility too, but but who knows.....maybe if we find out what they are, one of us may be more apt to hang on to them.
Not really too much thats unusual.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the little bent end has a file or rasp type finish, could be a type of riffler. Could be carving tools.









 







.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Machinists scrapers?


----------



## justdave96 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep! I think you are right! That puts me in the wrong forum then. With the shop he had, I just assumed they were some kind of woodworking tools.
Thanks Snaglpuss


----------

